# Codes needed for Civil/Structural PM



## teammike (Aug 13, 2010)

I have heard some pretty rough stories about the afternoon Civil: Structural session. I feel most comfortable with structural, but I recently changed jobs and don't have access to many of the code books required (my new company doesn't do any structural work.) I have ASCE 7-05, AISC, and ACI. My question is how necessary is it to have copies of AASHTO, IBC, Wood Design, etc.? Will I be putting myself at a big disadvantage by going into it already down 4 or 5 (?) questions that I might need these books for? Any advice is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## calicivileng (Aug 15, 2010)

IBC, ASCE 7, AISC, ACI 318 are the must. NDS is good to have. I am not sure about PCI and AASHTO. ACI 530 and AWS are not really necessary. This is what I was told by a friend's coworker who also tool structural PM.

I am facing the same problem with codes right now. Unfortunately I don't work right now and and don't have any single code with me. You can find the required ones online in PDF format and get them printed. That is much cheaper then buying all codes. That is what I am also going to do.

You can find NDS online at American Wood Council Website. Click on the title and you will be able to access the PDF version. I think you can not save that but will be able to print directly form there. Here's the website.

http://www.awc.org/standards/nds.html

Hope this helps.


----------



## outatime2002 (Aug 15, 2010)

The following codes/standards are a must if you take the Structural PM:

IBC 2006 or CBC 2007 (the minor differences b/w the two codes are not going to make or break you)

ASCE 7-05

AISC 13th Edition

ACI 318-05 (I didn't use this much but I still highly recommend it)

The CERM will cover you on all the Masonry questions

The following codes/standards you will need for one or two questions and will probably not be the difference b/w a pass or fail:

2005 NDS &amp; Wood Package

AASHTO for Bridge Design

Am I missing anything?


----------

